# my layout



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

my progress so far....


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Interesting way of creating a tunnel!


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks xrunner. I've seen hills and such done with this cardboard weave method and thought I'd try it for a tunnel. I'm not sure how it'll turn out as all this stuff is new to me, but I'll post some new pics when I get the portals up and painted and textured.


----------



## N_Rail (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks like a good start for a tunnel. Keep us updated!


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Will do!


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

looking good! keep up the good work


----------



## Denuch (Dec 8, 2011)

I used that cardboard weave method on a HO layout i had started and never finished as a kid, Im gonna try using extruded foam for my mountain and tunnel and balled newspaper for hilly areas, see how that works, will post photos soon, its an awesome start.


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

more pics


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Old school methods lasted decades for a reason. I like the layout too, simple yet functional. This leaves a lot of real-estate room


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Sorry Xnats.... I don't know why pics aren't showing up..grrrr


----------

